# old age sucks



## cruzn57 (Apr 23, 2017)

you youngsters need to appreciate your youth,
getting  old  means everything fails, and you  get to 
A.  suffer
B.  get expensive meds to help
C.  get expensive surgery  to "fix" it

so...
tomorrow  I  go in for knee replacement  total replacement, 
3 day in the hosp.
2-3 months hobbling around,
wonderful pain meds.

 and every thing  gets ignored,  

stay young guys, enjoy it now,  old age sucks


----------



## zannej (Apr 24, 2017)

Ugh. Sorry to hear that. I hope you have a very good surgeon. Good luck!

And hopefully that new stem cell treatment for knees will get covered by insurance in the not-too-distant future. I'm blanking on the name for it, but basically it can re-grow the cartilage in the knees.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 24, 2017)

Havasu went through all that a while ago, a little old lady at my moms retirement home just had it done, suck it up butter cup, getting old ain't for sissy...

Oh, hope all goes well my friend!


----------



## havasu (Apr 24, 2017)

Yes, when I had my knees replaced, I was in the hospital for 3 days with each knee. No sleep, the constant machines poking you, the pain, and don't forget the big chance of infections. My neighbor had it done on March 3rd, went into the hospital in the morning, had a full knee replacement, then returned home in the afternoon. Then, the very next day, the physical therapists were exercising him and forced him to walk unassisted around the house. He was up and driving in two weeks, and stopped all pain meds after week # 1. I personally think this is the way to go. 

I'm no expert, but if you need help talking about any pain or problems, let me know and I can give you advice, just like an Asian hooker....cheap, good and fast!


----------



## Chris (Apr 24, 2017)

How do you know so much about Asian hookers?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 24, 2017)

Chris said:


> How do you know so much about Asian hookers?



Suzie wong.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 24, 2017)

Getting old may suck, but it beats the alternative.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 24, 2017)

Chris said:


> How do you know so much about Asian hookers?



Donut shops and massage parlors, cops breakrooms...


----------



## Angie (Apr 24, 2017)

Just remember to exercise.   I've watched my Dad not do all his exercises and does not move so well years later.  My Aunt had both done and one done twice as first had a problem due to a new PT guy getting too strong with it.  But, she did her exercises, had that exerciser equipment at home, and can move around pretty well years later.

If you want to move, do your exercises.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 12, 2017)

2 weeks plus, and  it still hurts, ALOT!
 therapy 2-3  days a week,  hobbling around with a walker, 
 removed 30+ staples,  
maybe I'm just a pussy,  but  wish I wouldn't  have done this, 
yea, I've  heard  yrs from now, you'll  be so glad you did it,
well.......... I may not live that long!

pain is so much. wife got out of the shower, and I DIDN'T  look,

yea, I'm grumpy/ grouchy,    can't  go play  in the garage, or  clean the cars,

 oh well. at least I have you guys to complain to, LOL


----------



## Rusty (May 12, 2017)

cruzn57 said:


> 2 weeks plus, and  it still hurts, ALOT!
> therapy 2-3  days a week,  hobbling around with a walker,
> removed 30+ staples,
> maybe I'm just a pussy,  but  wish I wouldn't  have done this,
> ...



Good luck. I won't have knee surgery done. A friend of mine lost his leg after his was botched, at a veteran's hospital Two of my cousins tell me that they are in more pain after the surgery. Not worth the risk to me. 
Just like surgery on the bad disc in my neck. My brother died having the same surgery (it is a genetic condition). I can live with the headaches.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 12, 2017)

Havasus had both replaced, he had the same comments, it will get better, just give it time and do what the Dr says.


----------



## zannej (May 12, 2017)

Olddog is right, if you do what the doctor says it should be ok-- although, staying away from the VA surgeons is also a good idea.

My aunt had her knee surgery botched (by the VA). He snipped a nerve and chipped the bone. Totally screwed her up. And they didn't give her enough rehab time and then her hips started having problems. Another issue is she's very overweight and refused to do what the doctor told her to do (mostly bc it hurt too much and bc she's not the brightest bulb). So, now she can't even stand up straight.

I think if you go to a good doctor it might not be so bad-- but VA doctors have bad reputations for surgery. Had one botch a friend's eye as well. During the procedure he heard the doctor say "oops". We got him to go to a different eye doctor for surgery on his other eye and it turned out fine.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 13, 2017)

I do exactly as the dr asks,  exercises,stretching,  lost weight (95 lbs  so far, mostly do to being ill)
I'm starting to  place weight upon the  new knee,  tender, but holds it, 

my opinion for  never doing this again, are........
loss of  time  to do everything I enjoy,
 at my age, time is limited, so loss of time is a biggy!
pain level is much more than I was led to believe.
 limited movement  for the rest of my life, ( yea, I know they say other wise)
and in general, I'm  pussy, and hate pain!


----------



## Rusty (May 13, 2017)

cruzn57 said:


> I do exactly as the dr asks,  exercises,stretching,  lost weight (95 lbs  so far, mostly do to being ill)
> I'm starting to  place weight upon the  new knee,  tender, but holds it,
> 
> my opinion for  never doing this again, are........
> ...



Most people can never get down on their knees again. What did they tell you?


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 13, 2017)

Well, just think of the cool scars you have...you can tell everyone a jealous husband caught you with your pants down...


----------



## Chris (May 13, 2017)

Rusty said:


> Most people can never get down on their knees again. What did they tell you?



He's gonna have to quit his evening job.


----------



## havasu (May 13, 2017)

That was my biggest complaint. Nobody told me I could no longer get on my knees. Working around the house, this is (was) very important.


----------



## cruzn57 (May 14, 2017)

so.. good thing I have a car lift, 
but.. how do you load a trailer, get the ramps out, tie down the car?

and most importantly......... kiss the wife's ***??


----------

